
Remote Cloud Execution – Critical Vulnerabilities in Azure Cloud Infrastructure - GordonS
https://research.checkpoint.com/2020/remote-cloud-execution-critical-vulnerabilities-in-azure-cloud-infrastructure-part-ii/
======
gundmc
Yikes, that's about as bad as a vulnerability gets for a public cloud
provider.

Checkpoint has been having themselves a month with TikTok, Zoom, and now Azure
(even if the actual disclosure happened in 2019).

